#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη Κλίμακας - Πώς εργάζομαι;

## Andante

Χαίρετε συνάδελφοι. Σαν δευτεροετής φοιτητής είπα και εγώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το ωραίο αυτό forum για να μάθω κάποια βασικά πράγματα. Μελετώ αυτή την περίοδο τις κλίμακες κτλπ. έχω καταλάβει γενικά την μεθοδολογία χάραξης και μεταρρύθμισης των σκαλοπατιών αλλά έχω απορίες πάνω σε κάποια πρακτικά θέματα. Στην σχολή σαν ασκήσεις π.χ μας αναθέτουν να φτιάξουμε μία κλίμακα τύπου Π και να κάνουμε μεταρρύθμιση εάν έχουμε σαν δεδομένο ότι το ύψος που έχουμε να καλύψουμε είναι π.χ. 2.98 μ το πλάτος του σκαλοπατιού π.χ 1.20 μ και το φανάρι 40 εκατοστά. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή περιορισμός στο μήκος της γραμμής ανάβασης. Ακολουθούμε λοιπόν την κλασσική διαδικασία όπου ορίζουμε ένα ύψος σκαλοπατιού και στο τέλος έχουμε τον αριθμό των πατημάτων έχοντας ορίσει το μήκος της γραμμής ανάβασης και προχωράμε στην μεταρρύθμιση που είναι κάτι τετριμμένο. 

Αυτή η διαδικασία όμως συναντάται και στην πράξη ; Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι πιό λογικό ας πούμε είναι εκ των προτέρων σαν μελετητής να έχεις ορίσει ή να σου έχουν ορίσει έναν χώρο γνωστών και ορισμένων διαστάσεων για το κλιμακοστάσιο και στην συνέχεια να κληθείς να σχεδιάσεις την σκάλα με βάση τους χωρικούς περιορισμούς. 

Δείτε π.χ. το αρχείο που έχω ανεβάσει. Έστω ότι το ύψος που θέλω να καλύψω είναι 3.98 μ. Ποιά είναι η διαδικασία βήμα προς-βήμα που ακολουθώ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση για όσο το δυνατόν πιο ακριβή αποτελέσματα και τήρηση της σχέσης 2*υ +π=0.62-0.64 ; Πως ξεκινάω ; Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εκτός από το συγκεκριμένο ύψος έχω να καλύψω και ενα συγκεκριμένο μήκος γραμμής ανάβασης. Τα λέω σωστά;

Kάθε βοήθεια θα εκτιμηθεί ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## Xάρης

Πλέον δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει συνάδελφος μηχανικός που να κάνει αυτή τη διαδικασία με το χέρι.
Σήμερα όλοι χρησιμοποιούν λογισμικό και σχεδιάζουν στον Η/Υ. Ο σχεδιασμός δε της σκάλας είναι μια αυτοματοποιημένη και εύκολη διαδικασία μέσω των επιλογών των διαφόρων αρχιτεκτονικών προγραμμάτων.

Για τις προδιαγραφές των κλιμάκων θα πρέπει να μελετήσεις το αντίστοιχο κεφάλαιο του Κτιριοδομικού.
π+2υ=0,60~0,66 για κλίμακες τύπου ΙΙΙ.
Επίσης, κάτι που δεν αναγράφεται στον Κτιριοδομικό, είναι ότι η βέλτιστη σκάλα θα πρέπει να έχει και π+υ=0,45 (ιδανική σχέση για την κατάβαση).

Ειδικά για την περίπτωσή σου, επειδή έχεις Η=3,98μ>3,60μ θα πρέπει να έχεις και ένα πλατύσκαλο ενδιάμεσα. 
Το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να βρεις το ελάχιστο πλήθος των ριχτιών. 
398/18=22,11
Άρα το ελάχιστο πλήθος ριχτιών προκειμένου να έχεις υ<=18cm είναι 23. 
Επομένως, το ελάχιστο πλήθος πατημάτων είναι 23-1=22.
Υπολογίζεις το μήκος L της γραμμής ανάβασης ως άθροισμα των ευθύγραμμων τμημάτων και των κυκλικών τόξων. Προσοχή επειδή έχεις πλατύσκαλο.
Διαιρείς το L με το πλήθος των πατημάτων και βρήκες το μήκος του πατήματος π.
Ελέγχεις αν π+2υ=0,60~0,66.
Θα πρέπει επίσης π>=0,25
Αν το πάτημα βγαίνει μεγάλο αυξάνεις το πλήθος των σκαλοπατιών οπότε μειώνεις και το υ.
Αν βγαίνει μικρότερο από 0,25μ τότε ο χώρος για την σκάλα σου δεν επαρκεί.

Στο πρόβλημα μπορεί ο άγνωστος να είναι το L και δεδομένα τα Η, υ και π. (σύνηθες)

----------

